# 2014 1.4L cracked cylinder head



## Dmg (Jul 14, 2018)

I took my wife's cruze to the dealership because the stabiltrak and traction control came on expecting the battery cable. They said they had to do diagnostics to verify that was the issue and the car was showing it had random misfires in cylinder 1 (checked engine light not on). After 3 days waiting they told me I had cracked cylinder head after doing a coolant dye test that needs to be replaced and that it is $3200 or they would buy it for $1500. 

I haven't picked it up yet, because I feel I could do something else especially since the car is 2k miles out of warranty. Please give suggestions.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What are they offering to buy for $1500?

If they want $3200 for the head. I'd do a new engine for a few dollars more. 

One guy posted on youtube of having to pay for an engine because his cracked a piston. $3500 was his bill. Warranty wasn't honored because he had mods. 

From the looks of this forum. The stabiltrack and traction is common when there's a problem in general. Seems like.


----------



## Dmg (Jul 14, 2018)

They offered to buy the car for $1500. I mean I would like to think that it could get repaired since there doesn't seem to be any oil or coolant into the cylinder itself.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The powertrain warranty (in the U.S. since you did not your location) is 5 years or 100,000 miles for a 2014.

Are you saying you have over 100,000 miles on the car?

Rob


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It can be repaired. 

I'd probably be confirming the diagnosis though.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

You didn't say where you live, but here in Mid-Michigan I can get a 2013 Buick Encore 1.4 LUV engine (don't know if it includes manifolds and turbo) for $650 with 3377 miles on it.


----------



## Dmg (Jul 14, 2018)

yea Robby, we had to do lots of driving due to setting up our careers. 

Snowwy66 I am going to be confirming the diagnosis after picking it up today, I could hardly get any information about how big the crack was or anything, asked for diagnostic paperwork and was given a part sheet... So it will definitely be getting relooked at.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Dmg said:


> yea Robby, we had to do lots of driving due to setting up our careers.
> 
> Snowwy66 I am going to be confirming the diagnosis after picking it up today, I could hardly get any information about how big the crack was or anything, asked for diagnostic paperwork and was given a part sheet... So it will definitely be getting relooked at.


Nobody will know how big the crack is till it's torn down. If that's what the problem turns out to be. 
Regardless. It don't really matter how big the crack is. A crack is a crack and it's not good.


----------

